# Martial Arts terminology



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 20, 2012)

I need a martial arts guru to help me hammer out the proper terms and descriptions I am trying to put down. 
Please and thank you.
~BL~


----------



## Kit (Aug 20, 2012)

There are a few of us here, so fire away- but be warned that the names of things change from art to art.


----------



## ShortHair (Aug 20, 2012)

First, you need to narrow down the type of martial art you want. Do they use weapons? Do they concentrate on attack or defense, hands or feet, chops or punches? Do you want to borrow terms or use them as inspiration for your own?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 20, 2012)

You could look at a few syllabuses...

Shotokan Karate Syllabus

Nam Pai Chuan | Shaolin Kung Fu | Training | Syllabus

Taekwondo Grading Syllabus


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok thanks I will narrow that down and get back to ya


----------



## Kit (Aug 21, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> Shotokan Karate Syllabus



Good Lord, I can't believe that the *WIRELESS* here at work (for which I haul in my own laptop, specifically so as to *NOT* be monitored) net-nannied that link. OOOOOOOOOOO, weapons!   

Gotta love the corporate babysitters for protecting us all from ourselves and one another.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 21, 2012)

Kit said:


> Good Lord, I can't believe that the *WIRELESS* here at work (for which I haul in my own laptop, specifically so as to *NOT* be monitored) net-nannied that link. OOOOOOOOOOO, weapons!
> 
> Gotta love the corporate babysitters for protecting us all from ourselves and one another.



Sorry your got nannied Kit, but thanks for the links guys!   Hugs.


----------



## Kit (Aug 22, 2012)

One of the most ironic aspects of it is that when I got home and finally went to the site to see what was so horrible, I don't even see any weapon discussion *on* it. Unless you count "knife hand" which refers to a hand position and not even to an actual knife.


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 10, 2012)

Nationality and region of martial arts changes the terminology.

Japanese, Chinese, Korean, etc.


----------

